# We know your headphones... but what about your speakers?



## Schalldampfer

What's everyone's speaker setup?

 Personally I use my dad's system, which consists of Tannoy Sterling SE, Quad 606 pre-amp, amp and CD player.
 He bought it 10 or so years ago and lugged it around across three countries.

 Maybe I'll add pics later.


----------



## cotdt

Vintage Altecs!


----------



## MorpheusZero

Panasonic SA-HE200
 JBL E20, E50 and E250P. Working on a center channel but can't use it yet.

 (Space reserved for pics when I get some speaker stands)


----------



## nibiyabi

Swans M200s. I'm eventually going to get a T-amp (the $40 one) and some decent speakers for $300 or $400. For now, they're just fine.


----------



## uofmtiger

Main System: 4 NHT SB2s, 1 NHT SC1, Outlaw LFM-1 Sub

 Home Office: Logitech z-680 5.1 for games and movies.. A pair of Pinnacle PN5+ for music

 Bedroom: Insignia NS-B2111

 Kitchen: Radio Shack Presidians

 Sunroom: Insignia Outdoor speakers


----------



## rx7_fan

Blue Sky International 2.1 speakers; they are sooooo good for the price.


----------



## Jahn

a pair of bookshelf Wharfedale Crystals, to some audioquest cable to my Marantz 2226. gets the job done, suprisingly kicky in the bass for bookshelves.


----------



## jmmtn4aj

I use my dad's too occassional. Monitor Audio RS8 + Cyrus 8vs + some NAD CD player. There also another one in the living, Wharfedale Pacific Evo-30 with a Pioneer VSX series AV receiver and a vintage Marantz special edition CD player. 

 Then of course theres my crappy room setup


----------



## roastpuff

My speaker/amp setup are twice my age, and sound surprisingly good for the LOW,LOW price of $150USD!

 Dynaco A-25 bookshelves -> 14GA copper Ultralink cables -> Kenwood KA-3500 integrated.


----------



## milesbeyondjazz

Right now I am have a pair of Boston Acoustics CR 75 bookshelf speakers with a Sony sub.Looking to upgrade to floorstanders soon.Thinking about Athena or Axiom,Best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## bhd812

lol you can see my speaker rig grow up if you search my older posts/pics on here...anyway look at my sig..or search me for pics, i put a few up here


----------



## Hermitt

Nakamichi TA-4A (STASSIS topology licensed from Threshold) >> Monster M-1 with Exterminator locking bananas >> B&W DM1800 with sand filled B&W stands and spikes.


----------



## marvin

Main/Computer/HT setup:

 5x Infinity Primus 360 tower speakers
 2x Athena P3 subwoofers
 1x Panasonic SA-XR57
 Lots of wire


----------



## sthswell

Focal/JMLab Electra 926's and SW900 sub


----------



## Uncle Erik

I went DIY for my speakers, as well. I use:

 1. Verhagen Ribbons, built from the plans in his books. They cut off a bit below 350Hz, but are flat above that. I've had them almost four years, and they continue to impress. They were the first "real" hi-fi gear I had. Total cost to build was around $300. If you're interested in ribbons, I cannot recommend them highly enough. They have a freaky ability to reproduce voices; I've accidentally left them on and come back thinking there were people in the house when it was just the radio. Creepy, but it's the closest to live I've heard.

 2. Cloned ProAc 2.5 Response speakers. Great bass and great across the board. I used the optional notch filter and these are very well balanced and have a wonderful soundstage. Total cost was around $1,000 and they were relatively easy to build, but took a lot of time to get everything right.

 3. Moth Audio Cicada singledrivers. Great imaging and an uncanny lifelike presence. The drivers are still available for $119 each over at Eddie Current, and I think they're a steal. Plans are there too, and I spend about $300 on them.

 I'm not sure where I'll go next. I might try my hand at restoring a pair of Quad ESL-57s. I've always liked those, and an electrostat would make a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Boston Acoustics VR-M60 bookshelf speakers for the main system.







 Bose 201 Series IV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the secondary system.






 Currently spec'ing balanced monitors for my DAW setup.


----------



## gevorg

Just got Magnepan MMGs. Best match for my K1000s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Joshatdot

Yahama TSS-1B 5.1 (amp sucks for headphones, filters out the bass)


----------



## skyline889

Living room: NAD C521BEE feeding into an NAD C352, output to a pair of Klipsch RF-82s.

 Bedroom: E-MU 1212m/SCD-CE595 feeding into a Denon PMA-2000IVR, output to a pair of Klipsch RB-25s

 The living room rig was moved from my bedroom because of a lack of space so I have no future plans for it as I only get to listen to it a couple of times a month. For my bedroom rig, I plan on replacing my source with either a Denon 2900 or a 3910 with eventual plans for the SACDmods package, and either a pair of Von Schweikert VR-1s or Paradigm Studio Reference 40 v.3s. I was really interested in ML 'stats late last year, the Claritys in particular, but after assessing my room I really don't have enough space to make the purchase worthwhile.


----------



## Afrikane

Esoteric DV50S; Valve Audio Genesis Pre-Amp; Isis 3030 Monoblocks (25wpc) {Genelex Gold Lion KT88s; Tung Sol VT231 Roundplate, RCA Redbase 5691}; JMLab Electra 907BE; Velodyne DD10 Subwoofer; ICs and Speaker Cabling > Townshend Isolda DCT; Power Cabling > Aeolian Silver Slipper and Hush Bus


----------



## feckn_eejit

Pass X250.5 powering either Magnepan MG-IIIa or Totem Forest


----------



## PiccoloNamek

The only speakers I have are my stereo speakers and the monitors in my sig. I do not listen to music on either of them.


----------



## Zorander

See sig...


----------



## DENON

source: denon dcd700ae cdplayer
 cables to amps: VLS tripple shielded ultra ofc
 amp: big onkyo beast
 headphone amp: pa2v2 and stax srm252-a
 speakers: Piega LDS 1.6 (I like them VERY much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 headphones and earspeakers: px200, MS-1, 125 and Stax 202


----------



## hugz

Mine are some DIY ones also.

 Dallas II rear loaded horn, using fostex fe206e. They're big, ugly, and weigh about 100lb.

 A photo of one getting a test play before being glued shut, with my parents' dalis about two foot behind it for a good size comparison




 Powered by firstwatt f2 clone




 They still need to be finished and painted, but they're too heavy to easily move so i tend to just work on them in my listening room (naughty naught i know!), but I dont want to have wood and paint dust getting all over my new amp. And its a pain in the ass to move the amp while its still in several pieces like that. and i'm too broke to finish the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it'll be a while.

 my folks use Original A8s (CDP), onkyo amp and dali speakers. I use modded lite dacah, firstwatt, dallas

 edit: inside photo for the curious. not mine


----------



## Todd R

Merlin TSM-MMe speakers (latest lead free model)
 Osiris stands filled with silica sand & lead shot
 REL Storm III Subwoofer


----------



## yage

Arcam CD33T -> Plinius 8100 -> Meadowlark Audio Shearwater Hot Rods, strung together with Analysis Plus cabling.

 I haven't really changed a thing since 2003 (and that was to switch in the Arcam in place of a tubed CD player that I burned out - long story), although I did manage to listen to a pair of Vienna Acoustics' Strauss about two months ago. Beautifully crafted, but way too much speaker for my small living room...

 It's really a shame that Meadowlark went out of business too...


----------



## Erik_C

JMLab Micro Utopias, Velodyne HGS-18 sub.


----------



## swt61

Paradigm Reference Active 20's and Rocket UFW-10 Subwoofer.


----------



## RedLeader

Paradigm Titan v4, and I'm looking at some 7SE MKII. Go Canadian speakers!


----------



## GlendaleViper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Paradigm Reference Active 20's..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Paradigm Titan v4, and I'm looking at some 7SE MKII. Go Canadian speakers!_

 

Indeed! Mine are definitely modest, but great for the price - Paradigm Monitor Mini through Marantz SR4320. Paradizzy in the hizzywizzy y'all!


----------



## Wmcmanus

MBL 101E (living room)
 Talon Khorus (master bedroom)
 Newform Research R645 (headphone room)
 Martin Logan Aerius and Velodyne HGS-15 subwoofer (home gym)
 Talon Peregrine (5 of them) and Talon Roc subwoofer (garage home theater)
 Magnepan MG-1C (master bathroom)

 Ok, I'm just kidding about the Maggies being set up in my bathroom, although maybe if I hung them from the ceiling! They're currently in a closet, but I've rotated them in and out with the Martin Logans and Newforms at times.


----------



## VicAjax

i love love love my Rega R5 speakers. haven't turned them off since i got em in November.


----------



## dhwilkin

RAW HT3 speakers being driven by a Panasonic XR-55.


----------



## MdRex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine are some DIY ones also._

 

Wow! Those are really mean looking!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I am jealous!


----------



## jbusuego

I got a pair of CANTON LE 190 for the front and LE 150 for center and a pair of LE120 for sorround.


----------



## jbloudg20

Denon AVR-2500 -> Kef Q1:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y27...g?t=1171557463


----------



## stewtheking

I use my B&W DM330's. A little "boy-racer" in their bass response, but what I amplify them with has a nice set of tone controls, so I can tame them a touch. 

 Here they are in my Brother's room, which I stole for a while when he was at uni. As you can see, they are a touch over-kill for a desk setup, but when I rolled the chair back and had a proper listen they were sweet as a nut. Shame I can never really listen to them like that in the cupboard that passes for my bedroom.


----------



## vo328

I use Pinnacle Classic Gold Aerogels with the Classic Gold Center accompanied by a Definitive Technology PF12 sub. for my HT. My office setup uses Pinnacle AC-650's as my mains. Pinnacle makes a fantastic speaker, though, they were not marketed appropriately, IMHO. Too bad, actually, as I think these speakers are really something special.


----------



## nytryder7

Klipsch KG 5.2 ........ old school main system 

 AAD Piano Mini Monitors 1 ....... new school second system


----------



## milkpowder

JMLab all the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are some people with incredible speakers here... (hint: post #32, see below
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sleestack

See signature:


----------



## Jam_Master_J

My dorm setup:
 Musical Fidelity X-DAC -> Cambridge Audio Azur 540A -> Adire Audio HE10.1

 I also have an Adire Audio Tempest sub but I didn't bring it into the dorms.


----------



## purk

HT/Speaker Rig

 SONY TA-N9000ES (Champagne color)
 Sony TA-E9000ES (Champagne color)
 Modwright Pioneer DV59Ai
 Paradigm Ref. 100 V3 Fronts
 Paradigm CC-570 Center
 Paradigm Atom V5 Rears
 Philips 42" Plasma

 and I live in apartment!


----------



## krmathis

I have a pair of DIY speakers, which consists of the following components:
 * 13" Audax bass
 * 6" Seas midrange
 * 1" Seas tweeter
 * Mundorf MCap Supreme capacitors
 * ...

 Built in 28mm MDF, and weighing in at 75kg per side.


----------



## Yen

I have a pair of Audio Physics Yara Monitor and I just absolutely love their sound. They are hooked up to a Marantz AV-reciever and Velodyne subwoofer.

 I am currently on the bottom of Audio Physic food chain and will definately crawl up with Audio Physic.


----------



## bonesinc

JBL LX 500, floor standing speakers, 4 Ohm, Made in Denmark by Harman Manufacturing Group.


----------



## slick

Speaker Setup:

 B&W 704 Floorstanders (Rosenut finish)
 Rotel RC-1070 Pre Amp
 Rotel RB-1070 Amp (130 x 2)
 Rotel RCC1055 5 Disc CD Changer


----------



## virometal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SONY TA-N9000ES (Champagne color)
 Sony TA-E9000ES (Champagne color)_

 

Nice, I always wanted a pair of those seperates. There is a black pair at a local pawn shop right now. I'm considering purchasing just to say I own them!

 Toshiba HD-XA1(HDMI to Pre)/Denon 3910>Denon Link>Denon 4306(pre)>Audioquest G-Snake>Adcom GFA-7607(amp)>Audioquest CV-8>B&W CM7(2), CM1(4), CMcentre(1), ASW650(sub)

 Pretty standard big box store stuff, but it sounds good to me!


----------



## GlendaleViper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *virometal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty standard big box store stuff, but it sounds good to me!_

 

Absolutely. I've been pretty impressed with the performance of the G-Snake IC's too, by the way. Considering how affordable they are.


----------



## guzziguy

Home System:

 AH-Tjoeb99 > Anthem Int-1 > Joseph Audio RM7/Si Signatures

 It's very nice for a smallish room and that's where it is.


----------



## Jubei

Pioneer VSX-D2011 > KEF Q1


----------



## Shizelbs

Top to Bottom:

 Polk Audio Ref. XM Tuner/ CEC CD 3300 or Shanling CD-T100a/ Transcendent GG Tubed Pre Amp/ Sunfire Symphonic Reference Amp/ Carver Amazing Platinum MkIV Loudspeakers

 For cables I use a mixture of Raymond Cables and Signal Cables.


----------



## squall2072

Speakers = B&W P5's 

 Amp = Cambridge Audio A5

 CD player = The trusty (original) Rega planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've got the speaker bi-amped and I'm listening to them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 During the day, Speakers are king!


----------



## F1GTR

1975 Walnut Klipschorns with Alnico Drivers


----------



## Dimitris

Working my way towards a pair of Merlin VSM.


----------



## recstar24

Moth Cicadas, driven by Moth S2a3


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *F1GTR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1975 Walnut Klipschorns with Alnico Drivers_

 

mmmm...klipsch...yummy. If I had the acreage, I would go Klipsch in a heartbeat. Either cornwalls or La Scalas, but man are those horns massive.


----------



## Blitzula

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Merlin TSM-MMe speakers (latest lead free model)
 Osiris stands filled with silica sand & lead shot
 REL Storm III Subwoofer_

 


 Didn't you have and sell Merlin at one point?

 I'm intrigued by Merlin, but I just can't get past how the owner jumps in on Audiogon whenever someone criticizes the product and explains how it's their room/setup/etc. Just seems really crass to me, although I know how helpful he is otherwise with his product.

 How do you like the TSM-MMe? Seems like they wouldn't be a good fit for someone who likes upfront and exciting, as I do.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MBL 101E (living room)
 Talon Khorus (master bedroom)
 Newform Research R645 (headphone room)
 Martin Logan Aerius and Velodyne HGS-15 subwoofer (home gym)
 Talon Peregrine (5 of them) and Talon Roc subwoofer (garage home theater)
 Magnepan MG-1C (master bathroom)

 Ok, I'm just kidding about the Maggies being set up in my bathroom, although maybe if I hung them from the ceiling! They're currently in a closet, but I've rotated them in and out with the Martin Logans and Newforms at times._

 

Those MBLs are so intriguing. How would you classify the sound Wayne? Is it more of a planar type sound or dynamic?


----------



## Dave1

Gallo Nucleus Reference3
 Klipsch Chorus 2
 Canton Karat


----------



## Pm@c

Logitech Z5500, I know they are just computer speakers but these things rock. Plenty enough bass for me, and the satellites are really good.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Insignia fronts, Klipsch KV1 for the center, powered with an older Sony STR-D 865 pro logic receiver (1oox3front 25x2 rear) Original monster speaker wire (raw)


----------



## wafflesomd

Onix reference .5's ordered, waiting for them to be released and shipped April 15th.


----------



## Brian_the_King

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...ad.php?t=29253


----------



## wafflesomd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brian_the_King* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://forums.audioholics.com/forums...ad.php?t=29253_

 

Ah, your the young'n who has the nice system on AH.


----------



## purk

Quote:


 Quote:
 Originally Posted by purk 
 SONY TA-N9000ES (Champagne color)
 Sony TA-E9000ES (Champagne color) 

 Nice, I always wanted a pair of those seperates. There is a black pair at a local pawn shop right now. I'm considering purchasing just to say I own them! 
 

Yep...they are pretty sweet combo especially in champagne color. I can live w/o HDMI switching and video upconvertiting so there is no need for the upgrade. I recently talked to a local paradigm dealer about upgrading the T/E9000ES to the STR-DA9000ES and he recommends me to keep the T/E9000ES. According to him, the 4.5K DA9000ES isn't upgrade to the T/E9000ES in audio quality, but is in video. He recommended me to go with the Anthem stuffs later along the road.

 Purk


----------



## grandenigma1

Monarchy M24 dac >> BAT VK220 w/BAT-PAK amp >> Tyler Acoustic Linbrook Signature Monitors / SVS PCi Ultra sub


----------



## Hoppergrass

Polk Audio LSi 15 about a month old


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those MBLs are so intriguing. How would you classify the sound Wayne? Is it more of a planar type sound or dynamic?_

 

It's definitely more dymanic in terms of impact and punch, but it also has some of the seductiveness that you would associate with planers. What is most striking is that everyting seems so 3 dimensional because the the 360 degree radiation pattern.


----------



## paulllaser

Von Schweikert Audio VR-4 upgraded to 5/7 status. Simply awesome for the one hour they spent in a perfect living room listening enviornment prior to them being banashed to my own "space" in the basement. Also awsome in the basement.


----------



## GreatDane

B&W 602s3 X 2 (mains)
 B&W LCR600s3 X 1 (center)
 B&W 303 X 2 (surround)
 B&W VM1 X1 (back surround)
 Velodyne HGS 10 (subwoofer)


----------



## AdamP88

Axiom M3
 Axiom VP100 Center
 SVS PB10-ISD sub
 Cheapo surrounds (I think they're Insignia indoor/outdoor speakers - soon to be replaced!)


----------



## Thelonious Monk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I'm just kidding about the Maggies being set up in my bathroom, although maybe if I hung them from the ceiling! They're currently in a closet, but I've rotated them in and out with the Martin Logans and Newforms at times._

 

christ, i was going to say... good luck getting the sweetspot with those maggies on the crapper!


----------



## nysulli

psb image 6t fronts
 psb image 9c center
 jbl lx300 rear
 sherwood newcastle r956 reciever fed by a pioneer elite dv45a


----------



## Shizelbs

Nice Polks there Hopper!


----------



## Brian_the_King

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, your the young'n who has the nice system on AH._

 

Haha, cool, didn't know you were on this forum too


----------



## milkpowder

This thread is useless without pictures! Picture time!


----------



## Brian_the_King

^^
 Ohhhhh, man! *drool*


----------



## milkpowder

Unfortunately, all that is back in Hong Kong. I have to make do with Stax at university
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last time I was back was for Christmas/New Year and that's when I took the pictures. I'm not sure whether my dad has bought a rack yet. Needless to say, I'm a bit homesick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: added a few more pictures.


----------



## chuckles

Damn Milkpowder, sweet setup!!!!


----------



## Aman

In my signature. You can see pics of all the individual components, too. I'll post pics later maybe.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my signature. You can see pics of all the individual components, too. I'll post pics later maybe._

 

No headphone love? I see you prefer speakers to headphones.


----------



## griff2

A pair of seven year old B&W DM 602S3. Currently eying a pair of B&W 805S, but also want a Canon 24-70 F2.8L, and can't afforde either yet


----------



## smeggy

Vandersteen 2C here


----------



## virometal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread is useless without pictures! Picture time! 




_

 

Man, when one has a landing strip like that, one has show the pics. Don't step on that amp, your might break your foot.

 --

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purk* 
_He recommended me to go with the Anthem stuffs later along the road._

 

Out of curiosity, was it due to a similar sound signature to your 9000? I like the Sony ES component signature and was curious which current separates come close. A dedicated ht pre will be my next upgrade.


----------



## beetle-juice

The current speakers I am using on my family room rig are a pair of B&W 620i.


----------



## skullguise

I have WAY too many speakers (see my profile; this is after getting rid of 2 other pairs, and one of my Gallo A'Diva's getting broken).

 My Main System uses Eminent Technology LFT-16 monitors, driven by a Tim Rawson Hypex UCD integrated amp. 

 I also have a pseudo-video system in the family room, never used it in home theater mode though. Finally, I try to occasionally set up a system in the basement, and when I do, it is various amps or receivers driving various speakers. Some combo's I've had:

 - TEC preamp, Rawson gainclone, and either Ascend CBM-170's or Sound Dynamics RTS-3's

 - Panny XR-25 digital receiver with aforementioned Ascends

 - T-amp with SD RTS-3's or Rat Shack LX-4's or slightly modded Rat Shack LX-5's

 - Sherwood receiver driving fronts and center of Athena .5 system (I haven't ever used the rears!)

 - Harmon Kardon AVR-20 Mk II driving either unmodified Rat Shack LX-5's or LX-4's

 - Harmon Kardon AVR-20 Mk II driving Gallo passive sphere sub and Gallo A'Diva satellites

 Is this enough? Am I having fun yet? Yow!


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dave1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gallo Nucleus Reference3_

 

I emailed Todd today, asking about these speakers. How do you like them. Any info you want to share?


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See signature:








_

 

Wow lovely pictures. both rooms are very well done. You should be proud.


----------



## sschell

As per my sig, Boston A-150s are my personal speakers.
 Dad's setup is a pair of Klipsch Heresys.
 Kitchen setup is Boston A-50s.
 Basement is either AR-9s(not sure of model) or KLH Model 23s.

 Lots of speakers in the house (drives my mom insane).


----------



## JSTpt1022

Milkpowder won the thread, HANDS DOWN!


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JSTpt1022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Milkpowder won the thread, HANDS DOWN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wasn't aware it was a contest?


----------



## JSTpt1022

Just kidding. I enjoyed the pics. I'm a tad bit obssessed with chord...


----------



## rockin_amigo14

logitech 2.1. got it a few years ago for my computer. they sound great for $45 i think. i don't really care enough at the moment to look up the exact model number.


----------



## rsaavedra

Marantz SR4000 -> Paradigm Titans/CC170/Atoms/PDR-12 sub.
 Stands are DIY, as well as table under the TV, and the acoustic cork grid on the left


----------



## ozz

paradigm ref-100v3's front
 -570v3 center
 - 20v3's rear
 velodyne ct 150 sub


----------



## urklab

DIY Viper components with a Shiva off of a 300 watt Bash amp.


----------



## Canuck57

see my signature...


----------



## 3DCadman

Light Cherry B&W Nautilus 804s. I love them. 

 They are also beautiful speakers, esp. with the grilles off.


----------



## mulveling

Speakers: Legacy Audio Signature III in rosewood
 Acoustic Treatments: Auralex Gramma under each speaker & LENRDs in room corners
 Amp: PS Audio HCA-2
 Preamp: Sugden Headmaster or Singlepower SDS
 Source: Denon 3910

 I'm down to 1 pair of speakers; they'll remain my only pair for quite a while since I *finally* figured out how to get them singing in my room. Actually I'm quite thrilled with the way the rig has turned out now; and all this in the midst of about $3000 worth of electronics _downgrades_! You know life is sweet when that happens. I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## wafflesomd

milkpowder;2720431 said:
			
		

> This thread is useless without pictures! Picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gotchaforce

Wayne has MBLs... i would say those slightly outclass those utopias 

 one of these days i need to find someone who will let me listen to their MBL setup for ***** and giggles


----------



## circularlogic

Linn Ikemi > Audio Research LS3 > NAD C272 > Totem Tabu's

 Just got the Tabus yesterday, they sound magical. Then again, I'm still in the honeymoon phase.

 Pics later maybe


----------



## fran

Quad ESL. 






 Fran


----------



## The Monkey

Vienna Acoustics Bach.


----------



## 450

EMU 0404/Xbox -> Entech DAC -> Pioneer A-35R (soon to be upgraded) -> Sony SS-K70ED


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gotchaforce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wayne has MBLs... i would say those slightly outclass those utopias 

 one of these days i need to find someone who will let me listen to their MBL setup for ***** and giggles_

 

Just slightly
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wayne really needs to post a picture of his 101E... I've seen them a few times in hifi shops and trade shows but never sat down for a proper listen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, BTW, Sleestack's setup is also ridiculously good. Those Epiphanys look gorgeous.

 fran, nice ESLs. What are you amping them with? They look like they're in terrific condition! Are they the original ones? I've seen replicas floating around


----------



## Jussei

Ohm Walsh 5's (from the mid 1980's). Only one of 250 (supposed) pairs in the world. Many of those pairs have probably been upgraded or are possibly no longer in service, so probably one of only 100-150 or so stock pairs in the world. These will stay with me for some time.


----------



## milkpowder

You got a picture? From the website, they sure look a bit funky


----------



## Jussei

^ You talkin' to me?


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speakers: Legacy Audio Signature III in rosewood
 Acoustic Treatments: Auralex Gramma under each speaker & LENRDs in room corners
 Amp: PS Audio HCA-2
 Preamp: Sugden Headmaster or Singlepower SDS
 Source: Denon 3910

 I'm down to 1 pair of speakers; they'll remain my only pair for quite a while since I *finally* figured out how to get them singing in my room. Actually I'm quite thrilled with the way the rig has turned out now; and all this in the midst of about $3000 worth of electronics downgrades! You know life is sweet when that happens. I'll post some pics tonight._

 

Lets get those pictures up. LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's cold and slippery here in Northern Va. and I am counting on you guys for intertainment.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jussei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ You talkin' to me?_

 

I am Pictures and are they as good as the web-site and reviews make them out to be? I have been reading all the reviews and have gotten an e-mail back from the president of the companey they are very interesting.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jussei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ You talkin' to me?_

 

yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How big are those speakers? They look quite slim in the official pictures, but pics can be misleading at times.


----------



## tonym

Epos M12.2 in cherry with Atacam SE60 stands.


----------



## Erik_C

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Erik_C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_JMLab Micro Utopias, Velodyne HGS-18 sub._

 

Since we're doing pictures...


----------



## immtbiker

Vienna Acoustics all around. Strauss' for the mains, Beethoven's for the rears and Maestro for the center. Also a Velodyne properly placed HGS-10 sub.


----------



## ken36

In profile.


----------



## john_jcb

My speaker setup that I truly enjoy listening to:

 Meridian 507 CD Player or VPI HW-19 MKIII
 Ray Samuels Audio - Stealth used as a pre amp
 Atma-Sphere MA-1 MKII.2 amplifiers
 Von Schweikert VR-4 Gen III HSE Speakers


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My speaker setup that I truly enjoy listening to:

 Meridian 507 CD Player or VPI HW-19 MKIII
 Ray Samuels Audio - Stealth used as a pre amp
 Atma-Sphere MA-1 MKII.2 amplifiers
 Von Schweikert VR-4 Gen III HSE Speakers_

 

Don't tell me you don't have a camera
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [size=xx-small][Hint: me want pics!][/size]

 immtbiker, I'm not familiar with Vienna Acoustics so I went onto their website to look at some specs. Wow! It seems like you have some incredible speakers! What is the bass like with a massive 11"? How deep does it go?


----------



## Jussei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How big are those speakers? They look quite slim in the official pictures, but pics can be misleading at times._

 

The speakers are enormous and they certainly are as funky looking as they come. I definately don't think they are the best looking speaker in the world, but their sound is incredible. I'd say that they are about 4ft tall and about 2ft wide at the base and weigh in at about 120lbs each. I'd snap some pics if I knew how to display them here.


----------



## mulveling

My cheapo $220 point & shoot digicam apparently couldn't handle a 4 foot drop onto padded carpet...so I wasn't able to get the pics I wanted, including a closeup of the rack. Oh well, I think I'll move to prosumer digicam next; might pick up a Canon S3 IS soon...

 I did get a couple pics off but they're kinda messed up since I forgot to turn off the flourescent lighting in the kitchen (which imparts its disgusting aqua-green tint on everything).

 These will be sufficient for showing the changes I've recently made: Auralex Grammas under the speakers, LENRD bass traps along the bottom front wall (top of wall is still untreated), and also added a Denon 3910 as my main source. I've also got some GIK tri-trap bass traps on the way this week. 












 A closeup of the right Legacy Signature III taken a couple iterations of system changes ago (July-ish 2006):





 The GRAMMAS have totally turned my system around. Best $100 I've ever spent. Listening to music on these speakers is so enjoyable now. They're a must if your rig is located on a suspended wood floor; even if you have carpet! As an added bonus they reduce the noise transmitted to the apartment below. The Legacy speakers are so bloody musical in the right environment; I'm just now starting to provide them with such an environment.


----------



## recstar24

Mulveling,

 Beautiful set-up, so clean and perfectly layed out. And your pics as always rock, simply beautiful!


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jussei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The speakers are enormous and they certainly are as funky looking as they come. I definately don't think they are the best looking speaker in the world, but their sound is incredible. I'd say that they are about 4ft tall and about 2ft wide at the base and weigh in at about 120lbs each. I'd snap some pics if I knew how to display them here._

 

Send the photos to some where like www.photobucket.com Then when they are uploaded get the URL. (cut and paste) then click on "insert photo" above (square box above with a mountian and the sun) and put the address of the new photo in the box. Then click OK and wait a bit and you should have added a photo.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mulveling,

 Beautiful set-up, so clean and perfectly layed out. And your pics as always rock, simply beautiful!_

 

X2. I had no Idea these headphone nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have such nice speaker rigs.


----------



## spacemanspliff

x-fi elite pro> Musiland Md10> Sound Quest SQ-84> Paradigm Monitor 9s

 really decent full range for the $$.


----------



## golgi

Magnepan fan here.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_immtbiker, I'm not familiar with Vienna Acoustics so I went onto their website to look at some specs. Wow! It seems like you have some incredible speakers! What is the bass like with a massive 11"? How deep does it go?_

 

The side woofers are 10" in a dedicated cabinet space with some serious crossover technology. The tweeters are Scan Speak silk domes that at the time were the second best they made. The rear's (Beethovens) use a similar technology except they use two "spider cone 6"" woofer drivers in the lower front which use the same theory as 4 valves per cylinder in a car. They are larger in capacity than the 10" single but they are tight and recover quickly so the bass response is unbelievable. I only use the Velodyne sub when watching movies or listening to SACD or DVD-Audio because the subs in the VA's are so much cleaner than the Velo. But when it comes to boom and rumble for movies the 1350 watt Velodyne is the way to go. For 2 channel the VA's subs are superior and they go down to 30 hz.
 The narrow profile of both sets of speakers give it an invisible centerstage that makes me walk people up to the center channel to prove that it's not on in 2 channel mode.
 They are supposed to be 3 feet away from the rear wall for optimum results, but apartment living affords me only 9". The cabinetry is furniture grade.

 Beethovens (rears):


----------



## The Monkey

The VA's really have a sweet sound to them.


----------



## 77Pat

Just a budget system

 5 Advent Heritage H200's
 Energy S10.2 subwoofer
 Onkyo 504


----------



## gz76

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2. I had no Idea these headphone nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have such nice speaker rigs._

 

They're both just as important for me.


----------



## Joey_V

Martin Logan Summits
 Cary Audio SLP-98L preamp
 Plinius SA-102 amp
 PS Audio Digital Link III DAC
 Squeezebox 3 (soon to be Sonos)


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mulveling,

 Beautiful set-up, so clean and perfectly layed out. And your pics as always rock, simply beautiful!_

 

Thanks guys! Your words mean a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This week I am going to _town_ with room/speaker setup experimentation. Got more bass traps incoming; going to try different placements for them (while trying to keep aesthetics OK). I'll be moving the speakers to the exact locations recommended on the Cardas setup guide (http://www.cardas.com/content.php?ar...ng=Room+Setup). I've got software to meaure room response & resonances for all the changes I make - right now I'm mostly focused on the 65Hz and 118Hz peaks, which (as they should) correlate exactly to the room dimensions of 25.5' and 14.1', respectively.

 Thankfully this speaker rig is now at a level where experimentation is fun - when a rig just isn't sounding right to me, all this swapping out loses the appeal and beomes basically acts of desperation.

 This'll be a blast. Can't wait


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The VA's really have a sweet sound to them._

 

I've only heard the little Vienna Bachs at a magnolia hifi - but I came away _very_ impressed. They are indeed sweet sounding - warm, smooth, musical, combined with plenty of dynamics & punch to pull off the total sonic package. I felt that they were easily the best sound in that room. Admittedly, I'm also a sucker for sleek aesthetic design and top notch finishes. If I had to start all over from scratch, the Viennas would be very high on my consideration list.


----------



## proglife

Polk LSi15's 
 Stuck with this odd room until I buy a new house, which may be a year or two down the road. It's certainly not a seller's market right now.






 Looking for a rack this week to move the gear to the side of the couch. The Polk's are underpowered and I'm having a hard time deciding whether to go with a budget, high current integrated or going with budget separates.


----------



## Sleestack

2.2 channel and 5.1 channel:


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys! Your words mean a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Mulveling,

 Is that a Sony KD-34XS955 that I see there? Great TV!


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mulveling,

 Is that a Sony KD-34XS955 that I see there? Great TV!_

 

Yep, that's the one. 2.5 years later and it's still got an image quality that can't easily be beat in the consumer market at any price, despite great strides in LCD, DLP, and DILA technologies (I currently like DILA the best of those 3).

 The problem is that its physical size & magnetic sensitivites are kinda cramping the 2ch there. Moving it around is a bear. I'd like to get a nice 42" plasma (I like the Pioneer) to improve my placement options, but for image quality that would be a lateral move _at best_. It would be a shame to relegate such a great CRT to another room. Not to mention another $1600 that will depreciate fast and could have gone towards more value-stable audio gear....


----------



## midnite8791

B&W Matrix 3SE Speakers
 Harman/Kardon HK3480 Stereo Reciever
 Harman/Kardon DVD27 DVD/CD Player

 Hopefully after college or maybe this summer I will get a proper preamp/amp setup for them. However they also serve as my HT speakers so i need something that does video too.
 I scored the speakers for $150 on craigslist from some old guy out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## r0b

Jeez... some people have really nice stuff! I have Yamaha YSTM7 satellites, and a crappy, humming, powered-subwoofer (it hums even when no signal cables are plugged into it). I didn't buy any of it; it was a hand-me-down!

 These are my "home" speakers, connected to my laptop. =( Anyone want to start a please-save-an-audiophile fund to rescue people in my position? Maybe then I could have money for such things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh*
 -rob


----------



## midnite8791

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r0b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jeez... some people have really nice stuff! I have Yamaha YSTM7 satellites, and a crappy, humming, powered-subwoofer (it hums even when no signal cables are plugged into it). I didn't buy any of it; it was a hand-me-down!

 These are my "home" speakers, connected to my laptop. =( Anyone want to start a please-save-an-audiophile fund to rescue people in my position? Maybe then I could have money for such things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh*
 -rob_

 

lots of good deals come up on the sfbayarea craigslist


----------



## Hermitt

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lotsa B&Ws here. I still vividly remember in '86 walking into a local hi-end sound store here (same shop as 2 different uncles had previously purchased complete McIntosh systems worth over $25k each) with a wad of cash in my pocket when I bought my stereo rig:

 Nakamichi TA-4A - $1500
 Nakamichi CR-4A - $995
 B&W Digital Monitor DM1800 - $1500
 B&W stands - $250
 Monster M1 with Exterminators and expanding bananas - $300
 Monster Interlink 400 - $80

 It was quite a feeling peeling those crisp brand new $100 bills off and laying them on the counter. I also remember what the sales guy said when I asked him about how long this equipment should last or be still good, and he replied "It's good enough to get off the bus with" And he was right ... It still sounds 'magical'


----------



## Hermitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midnite8791* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lots of good deals come up on the sfbayarea craigslist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WOW.. another Sonoma Countyer!! Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you'll occasionally see me running around Santa Rosa in my '04 black Lightning.


----------



## jcn3

studio 100s (front)
 studio cc-570 (center)
 studio adp-470 (rear)

 powered by pioneer elite vsx-56txi. system is very sweet for the price.

 i do miss my aerial acoustics 10t's and levinson 331/39 system tho . . .


----------



## immtbiker

I had a pioneer elite vsx-**txi. They are truly stupendous for the money. I also had the Elite 47ai Universal but traded it in for the Esoteric.


----------



## midnite8791

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hermitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW.. another Sonoma Countyer!! Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you'll occasionally see me running around Santa Rosa in my '04 black Lightning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for the welcome! I actually bought my home stuff before head-fi, but due to head-fi im saving for an Alessandro MS-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im down here in Cotati attending sonoma state university


----------



## digitalmind

Audiolab Super Laudate's. From a small dutch company.


----------



## Hermitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midnite8791* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the welcome! I actually bought my home stuff before head-fi, but due to head-fi im saving for an Alessandro MS-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im down here in Cotati attending sonoma state university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh, the shop for the construction company that I work for is just down the road from there , in Penngrove. We do a lot of work in the Santa Rosa and Petaluma areas .


----------



## immtbiker

Be *careful *that the taxi cabs don't run over your speakers!


----------



## kukrisna

Alesis M1 Active Mk2


----------



## markmaxx

I just picked up a set of the Polk Audio Lsi 15s breakin them in right now.

 Off topic any other (speakers) in this price range I should listen too? $1500.


----------



## That dude

*Warning: Noob Attack!!!

 I'm using a Xbox(CD player) -> NAD 3020i -> Denon PMA-880R -> Tannoy Mercury M2 setup.

 Not much of a "Wow" but it gets the job done quite decently.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *That dude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Warning: Noob Attack!!!

 I'm using a Xbox(CD player) -> NAD 3020i -> Denon PMA-880R -> Tannoy Mercury M2 setup.

 Not much of a "Wow" but it gets the job done quite decently._

 

And, in the end, that's all that matters.


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked up a set of the Polk Audio Lsi 15s breakin them in right now.

 Off topic any other (speakers) in this price range I should listen too? $1500._

 

I owned the LSi15 a couple years ago. There's a nice forum community at polkaudio.com - some great folks. 

 The brief audition I had with the Vienna Acoustics Bach left me impressed for a $1500/pr set of floorstanders. I prefer what I heard from them to the LSi15, but that's just me - better finesse/articulation, and the bass was better integrated. There's a drop-dead gorgeous pair on agon right now for $750; they will make someone _very_ happy! 

 The Tyler Acoustics Taylo reference monitors are a steal at ~ $850 used (still a decent value @ $1600 new) - super imaging/soundstage, snappy mids & sweet highs. 

 The Tannoy Eyris DC3 are also excellent, but have poor distribution in the US and are almost $2800/pr if bought new. Imaging is super like the Taylos, but they're a bit warmer & have a bit more bass.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked up a set of the Polk Audio Lsi 15s breakin them in right now.

 Off topic any other (speakers) in this price range I should listen too? $1500._

 

I'm not sure if they are still selling them at that price range, but the Onix Strat Minis are an amazing speaker in that range. I have a pair that were given to me as a gift. Here is a a few pics of them being tested in my 2.2. setup:


----------



## newguru

Definitive Technology here! Mine is primarilly for home theater usage, not serious audio listening.


----------



## tkam

Just using speakers for HT mainly at the moment. Running a pair of Quad 22L up front, with the matching L center channel. Using an older pair of Axiom M22ti's for the rears. 

 I'll probably put a 2-ch speaker rig together in a couple years when I'll be able to have a dedicated room for it.


----------



## Duggeh

I did some furniture shuffling today, and Its been ages and ages since I posted a speaker rig picture. Heres the shot from the new bed position.






 NAD C352 -> Mission M33 & Eltax Symphony 6.2 wired in parallel and stacked. I love to think it looks the 6foot shizzle. Doesn't sound too bad either. Originally got the Eltax speakers (including the centre speaker under the monitor) for a 5.1 rig, but I blew up my crappy Goodmans surround amp with them. So its back to 2.0 for the time being. Now I just wish I had a 30" screen.


----------



## milkpowder

That's very cool Duggeh! I don't remember seeing those Eltax speakers when I was around? Isn't the bed in the way of the door?


----------



## Duggeh

Heh, the door opens 90 degrees then hits the side of the bed, I also moved the wardrobe up next to the door. Entry to my room is now sideways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the eltax speakers only last week. £75 for the 3 including delivery. I had to make new crossover bypass bars because they were bi-wired by the previous owner, but im really chuffed with them.


----------



## Wil

Love!


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The brief audition I had with the Vienna Acoustics Bach left me impressed for a $1500/pr set of floorstanders. I prefer what I heard from them to the LSi15, but that's just me - better finesse/articulation, and the bass was better integrated. There's a drop-dead gorgeous pair on agon right now for $750; they will make someone very happy!_

 

 I looked at best buy they were $2300
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved the mid range, the bass was tight and up front, but the DVD we were listening too was the eagles Hotel california and the voices sounded like they were comming from speakers? May be I will go back with some of my CDs.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The Tyler Acoustics Taylo reference monitors are a steal at ~ $850 used (still a decent value @ $1600 new) - super imaging/soundstage, snappy mids & sweet highs. 

 The Tannoy Eyris DC3 are also excellent, but have poor distribution in the US and are almost $2800/pr if bought new. Imaging is super like the Taylos, but they're a bit warmer & have a bit more bass._

 

I will check them out thanks a bunch. PS. the bass (lsi 15s) lower bass is loose and too up front for my room so far 15 hours or so of break in. There is a set of 703 B&Ws at Tweeters for $2000.00 (returned no box) I was going to give them a listen too. Any thoughts it is a long drive to the other store.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure if they are still selling them at that price range,_

 

 $1995.00http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=78.1

http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=50.1You ever heard these?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sleestack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ but the Onix Strat Minis are an amazing speaker in that range. I have a pair that were given to me as a gift. Here is a a few pics of them being tested in my 2.2. setup:_

 

They look sweet. How about selling those?


----------



## tkam

FYI, av123 has a higher-end version of the Strata Mini that should be out later this year.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tkam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI, av123 has a higher-end version of the Strata Mini that should be out later this year._

 

You got a link? I see a up-graded finish by April 15. Something else new. Thanks for the help guys. Still looking.


----------



## nelamvr6

Ah, my speakers!

 I love my speakers even more than I love my headphones!

 I have a pair of B&W 804s that are my pride and joy!

 I'm on the road right now, so I can't post a pic of the actual speakers, but I can post a pic from B&W's web site:






 My speaker cables are Synergistic Research B&WSpec6.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, my speakers!

 I love my speakers even more than I love my headphones!

 I have a pair of B&W 804s that are my pride and joy!

 I'm on the road right now, so I can't post a pic of the actual speakers, but I can post a pic from B&W's web site:







 My speaker cables are Synergistic Research B&WSpec6._

 

Hi I was going to give these a listen today. I found a set at a store, open box $2000.00 is that a good deal and are they easy to drive? good bass but tight?

 Any help would


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi I was going to give these a listen today. I found a set at a store, open box $2000.00 is that a good deal and are they easy to drive? good bass but tight?

 Any help would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

$2000? If they are in good shape, you should run, don't walk, run to that store and buy them!

 That is about half what I paid!

 Their bass is one of their best features, it is powerful and tight, but nimble and quick. I wouldn't call it especially extended, the specs say it reaches to 38Hz, I'd say that seems about right. But it is especially well controlled. The sense of timing and rhythm is wonderful!

 They're not really difficult to drive, but they will really shine if you have a good amp. They seem to especially like good SS amps. I was driving them with a NAD C352 (80WPC), and they sounded good, but when I upgraded to a Rotel RB-1070 (130WPC) the bass really improved.

 EDIT:

 I just found your previous post, you were looking at a pair of 703's is that right?

 I'm afraid I don't know about that model. These are model 804s. I don't really know if $2000 is a good price for that model.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$2000? If they are in good shape, you should run, don't walk, run to that store and buy them!

 That is about half what I paid!

 Their bass is one of their best features, it is powerful and tight, but nimble and quick. I wouldn't call it especially extended, the specs say it reaches to 38Hz, I'd say that seems about right. But it is especially well controlled. The sense of timing and rhythm is wonderful!

 They're not really difficult to drive, but they will really shine if you have a good amp. They seem to especially like good SS amps. I was driving them with a NAD C352 (80WPC), and they sounded good, but when I upgraded to a Rotel RB-1070 (130WPC) the bass really improved.

 EDIT:

 I just found your previous post, you were looking at a pair of 703's is that right?

 I'm afraid I don't know about that model. These are model 804s. I don't really know if $2000 is a good price for that model._

 

http://www.bwspeakers.com/index.cfm/...el/MODEL%20703
 Check out how much they look alike (804/703) at 6:30 in the morning with only one coffee sorry.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.bwspeakers.com/index.cfm/...el/MODEL%20703
 Check out how much they look alike (804/703) at 6:30 in the morning with only one coffee sorry._

 

No doubt!

 I'm just glad I found your post in time, I'd hate to be giving you bad info.

 I haven't heard those speakers, they might be great, I just don't know.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I looked at best buy they were $2300
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved the mid range, the bass was tight and up front, but the DVD we were listening too was the eagles Hotel california and the voices sounded like they were comming from speakers? May be I will go back with some of my CDs._

 

That price is for the Bach *Grand*...an upgraded version. The original Bach's were $1500 (I got them for $1100 open box [I saw the guy walk out with them in the a.m and return them in the p.m. with only one box open because he took them home and his wife said "Take those back"]...could you imagine if he brought home the Wilson Alexandrias? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Anyway Harveys has the new version online for $1995:

http://www.harveyonline.com/products....model,a.title

 ...but I would wait for a pair to pop up on Audiogon, because everyone who gets them loves so much they sell them and get the next in line (Beethoven Baby Grands). I sold mine in 3 hours.
 They have an imaginary midfield that when setup properly and playground sand is add to fill the cabinets, is beyond explanation. Everyone had to walk up to my center channel to prove it was not playing.


----------



## Sleestack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$1995.00http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=78.1

http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=50.1You ever heard these?


 They look sweet. How about selling those?_

 

The upgraded finish is actually the one that I have and adds another $300 to the price tag. Not planning on selling them b/c they were a gift. I would definitely check them out. They are music oriented speakers that offer more value than anything I've ever heard in the price range. Here is an excellent review that describes the speakers in more detail and shows some measurements. http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...06-part-1.html

 I purchased a Rocket 850 based HT system for my best friend. They are great HT speakers, but he also has Onix Ref. 3s, which I much prefer for music.


----------



## warpdriver

I picked up a pair of these as 2 channel mains for my HDTV.

 I never thought much of B&W speakers until I heard these.


----------



## ALBPM

Here are some more B&Ws......

 803 fronts





 HTM1 Center





 And CDM 1NT Rears










 With the high ceiling and having to put the system along the long wall
 I had to experiment with acoustic treatments for the room.






 For the wall behind the front speakers I used Auralex acoustic foam
 framed with wood molding to give it the W.A.F (wife acceptance factor)









 Then I still needed more because the room was way too lively so I hung wool rugs with nufoam polyester backing behind them.





 These pictures are a few years old and I've since got the wool rugs positioned
 just right and there are no more echoes in the room.

 I've got a sweetspot right in the center of my couch....


----------



## tjkurita

Cain & Cain IM Ben.


----------



## immtbiker

Do they sound as good as they look? (Don't answer that...if you have them, then I already know the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 Blackie P. would be proud of that pic!


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ALBPM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are some more B&Ws......

 803 fronts



_

 



 Ooooooh!


----------



## nelamvr6

OK, while we're on the subject of B&W's, here's a shot of my right speaker, a B&W 804s:






 Can you spot the RSA HR-2?


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do they sound as good as they look? (Don't answer that...if you have them, then I already know the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 Blackie P. would be proud of that pic!_

 

Hey Aaron,

 I just Pmed you. You are welcome to come check out the system anytime! Yes, the speakers sound pretty good. I don't have much reference anymore because I am used to them at this point. But when I listen I really listen and forget about all other things. They have an articulate, integrated sound with really fantastic imaging. They also have a very big sound. They've broken in really nicely (it took months!) and they behave quite well in my relatively small room (one day they just sounded "right"). Obviously bass is not the deepest and there are some drawbacks to rear-horn loading. But the benefits are not insignificant. Everything is entirely coherent and "there." I think it's easy to describe the faults of single driver, rear horn loading speakers, but the good things are harder to describe. They just have to be experienced. 

 Like I said, the invitation is open to any locals who would like to hear them.

 John.


----------



## Mr Pink57

2x JBL S38II (Bookshelf)
 JBL Studio Center (cant remember model number)
 JBL Northridge Sub (cant remember model)

 pink


----------



## Brian_the_King

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cain & Cain IM Ben.




_

 

Oh man, I am going to rape those speakers!


----------



## The Monkey

Blackie's amp still steals the show for me.


----------



## pelayostyle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cain & Cain IM Ben._

 

I also play the classical guitar. How long have you been playing?


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pelayostyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also play the classical guitar. How long have you been playing?_

 

You play the classical guitar and you have no admonishment for hanging a guitar on a wall next to a large sliding glass door!? Perhaps you were being polite! 

 That guitar used to belong to my ex-girlfriend. She bought it years ago for something like $100. She moved back to Japan and gave me the guitar. I hang it up there for decoration. The guitar is very poorly built. I cut my hand on one of the frets!

 I've been playing the guitar for about 12 years, but I'm not classically trained. I play mostly flat top acoustic and electric with some really poor jazz thrown in on a beautiful archtop guitar that I own.


----------



## pegleg

Sunfire Symphonic Reference amp/preamp > NAD 420 tuner> NAD C521BEE cdp >Vampire SS III cables > Energy Veritas 2.2 w/dedicated standmounts + Dayton Titantic MK III subwoofer.


----------



## ken36

Definitive Technology BP2002 [5 piece system] Series: 
 Defintive BP2002 L/R X 2
 Definitive C/L/R 2002 Center Channel
 Definitive Bipolar BP2X BP surround X 2


----------



## tonym

Epos M12.2 in cherry.


----------



## Old Pa

System #1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Description in profile.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_System #1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Description in profile._

 

Hi John....wow, that's a mighty impressive rig! 
 Can I ask for a characterization of the differences between your Meridian G08 and Arcam FMJ CD23T? Arcams seem to update annually with the older models going for sweet prices; I'm an eye on "diminishing returns" man.

 Also, your Bryston interests me as its receives some polarized opinion, with some of that very blatant audiophile snobbery. I love stuff born of pro studio heritage. Any thoughts on your Brystons?

 Thanks John,
 Mike








 In anticipation of the delivery of 10 ASC Soundplanks this Thursday I've stripped my walls and found I can't play music at all so ghastly and unrecognizable is the sound. I just snapped this pic of Ingrid, who just happened to stop by for a pose, and my ATC SCM35 of pro studio heritage.


----------



## 883dave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In anticipation of the delivery of 10 ASC Soundplanks this Thursday I've stripped my walls and found I can't play music at all so ghastly and unrecognizable is the sound. I just snapped this pic of Ingrid, who just happened to stop by for a pose, and my ATC SCM35 of pro studio heritage._

 

I would be interested in your impressions of the ASC sound planks once you have "mounted" them.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can I ask for a characterization of the differences between your Meridian G08 and Arcam FMJ CD23T? Arcams seem to update annually with the older models going for sweet prices; I'm an eye on "diminishing returns" man.

 Also, your Bryston interests me as its receives some polarized opinion, with some of that very blatant audiophile snobbery. I love stuff born of pro studio heritage. Any thoughts on your Brystons?_

 

Everybody apparently hears things better and describes what they have heard better than I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would, however, contend that in the higher levels of audio reproduction, just as in live performance, it is the revealed clarity of the small details that makes the difference. The G08 with its upsampling is slightly clearer, cleaner and more analytic than my CD23T. I've got upsampling on my Ahh! Njoeb Tjoeb 4000 Super, and upsampling redbook CDs appeals to my audio tastes. I really liked the CD23T's ring-DAC when I first borrowed one to audition in my system; the emotional content the Arcam revealed was very moving to me. The Meridian is a full step beyond that. All three CD players are very smooth.

 I've posted elsewhere on HeadFi about my pattern of upgrading sources; the G08 bumped the CD23T out of the #1 System and upstairs to my headphone system with my RKV. Consequently, this bumped the Njoeb Tjoeb from the RKV out to the cabin system, where its additions were amazing. I've upgraded sources not because I did not like the old source, but because I thought the new source offered a real improvement and value. I also really like silver as a conductor in my interconnects and cables.

 The Bryston 14B ST is, as you know, really two monoblocks in a single chassis. Mine is the 20A model; with tested output slightly over 620WRMS per channel. It works well to control the Nautiluses' bass output. It sounds good to output levels that cause me pain. It works so well that some snobs can't deal with the fact that it is a switching SS amp. Bryston's R&D lineage and their 20 year warranty are good with me as well. I find I do better when I use my own ears, what little common sense I possess, and a practical analysis of values rather than letting my ego run roughshod over all.

 Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## jrgeoffrion

DELETED


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_System #1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Description in profile._

 






 If it were me, I'd have those grills off! Let's see those big, beautiful woofers!


----------



## Fitz

Nikko NA-890 and Dahlquist M-907 for the main system (at 12-13 feet from listening position), and I'm going to _try_ to fit a pair of the "smaller" Dahlquist M-905s on my desk to replace the cheap chinese speakers I have there now.


----------



## Kashuken

My set up is:

 Laptop >> Dared MP5 >> Onkyo TX-8522 >> Onkyo D-112E.


----------



## Hermitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kashuken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My set up is:

 Laptop >> Dared MP5 >> Onkyo TX-8522 >> Onkyo D-112E._

 

I discovered something interesting after connecting my Dared MP5 to my pc via USB. The USB Speaker properties lists the Manufacturer as Onkyo of/with the BB PCM2702 DAC.


----------



## lwrs10

Got a Harmon Kardon reciever with some old school early 90's Infinity tower speakers.....15's 4 ways in front with matching 12's 3 ways in back. These speakers rock, and getting them in really good shape all for 50 bucks makes em even better. Got some $100 dollar moving out of the dorms JBL 12" sub, and a crappy Infinity center. 

 as far as my computer i have an X-FI Fatality with the Klipch 5.1 Pro Media Ultras........these little buggers will give that Bose Lifestyle system a run for the money I suppose. I've compared them side by side with alot of peoples "all in one" surround systems and it kicks the **** out of em most of the time....and i got the set for $120 at Best Buy open box return.....nothing wrong with em..


----------



## filipelli

low budget roland micromonitors to serve as desktop speakers and turntable monitors. i wish i had more money to get what you guys have.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jrgeoffrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=x-small]I just ordered a pair of Mark & Daniel Apollo II to replace my Tannoy. I'm looking forward to receiving them. As soon as I do, I'll post pix.

 In the meantime, this picture will have to do:






 My 2-channel system will now look like this:

Slim Devices Transporter *> *Black Sand Cable Violet Oyaide 079 2m to Shunyata Hydra 4 and Virtual Dynamics Master 8' from Hydra 4 to Wall (Wattgate 381) *>* Virtual Dynamics Master XLR 1m > 2x Bryston 7B-SST monoblocks *>* Virtual Dynamics Master 3.0 Bi-Wire 8' *>* Mark and Daniel Apollo II[/size]_

 

That is some serious speaker. But why did you replace Tannoy? What kind of Tannoys did you have and what did you find unsatisfying about them?


----------



## eyeteeth

Thanks for your thoughts John, informative as always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This is particularly good: Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find I do better when I use my own ears, what little common sense I possess, and a practical analysis of values rather than letting my ego run roughshod over all._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *filipelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_low budget roland micromonitors to serve as desktop speakers and turntable monitors. i wish i had more money to get what you guys have._

 

You are still getting the essential message. Some refinement may be missing you'll eventually get that if it remains important to you. The vast majority of music most important to me was first heard on really crappy equipment and that remained so for many years.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *883dave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would be interested in your impressions of the ASC sound planks once you have "mounted" them._

 

Sure. I don't have much experience with room treatment but I know when things are wrong. My room, which I've been in for six months only, was dreadful due to it's bareness. As a temporary measure out of desperation I threw up some cheap foam-by-mail in the corners and behind the listening position. I did recently get a Realtraps Microtrap (2x4 feet) but don't know how that'll coexist for placement with the ASC stuff. I chose the soundplanks ($70 each, quartz colored), which are 5 feet tall and 8 inches wide, for the flexibility of placement. Larger panels 24 inches wide seem much more limiting for placement options. Have you seen the pictures of some hodge-podge treated rooms? They may sound great but look like pure hell. I'm too easily distracted visually to not be annoyed by a messed up room....yeah and I can't afford another divorce!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Description in profile._

 

The 2" thick 24"x24" Sonex panels seen on the painted tongue&groove pine wall behind the speakers (while in their fourth installation in 23 years) worked well to reduce slap echo and tighten up imaging in the soundstage. They are mounted with spray adhesive to 1/4" foamcore board and hung from hidden brads.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 2" thick 24"x24" Sonex panels seen on the painted tongue&groove pine wall behind the speakers (while in their fourth installation in 23 years) worked well to reduce slap echo and tighten up imaging in the soundstage. They are mounted with spray adhesive to 1/4" foamcore board and hung from hidden brads._

 

For appearance that looks OK to me. It's uniform. I've seem rooms that look like a colorblind grandma's patchwork quilt! Different shapes and colors seemingly placed arbitrarily.


----------



## Tbln

Paradigm Studio 100 V2
 Paradigm Studio CC
 Paradigm Studio 20 v2
 Paradigm Servo 15 v2
 Paradigm ADP 370 v2 x 4


----------



## jrgeoffrion

DELETED


----------



## happyangryhappy

I have three different pairs in three separate systems and they are all DIY.
 I have a pair of Natalie P's, a pair of Modula m/t's and a pair of cryolites.


----------



## 883dave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure. I don't have much experience with room treatment but I know when things are wrong. My room, which I've been in for six months only, was dreadful due to it's bareness. As a temporary measure out of desperation I threw up some cheap foam-by-mail in the corners and behind the listening position. I did recently get a Realtraps Microtrap (2x4 feet) but don't know how that'll coexist for placement with the ASC stuff. I chose the soundplanks ($70 each, quartz colored), which are 5 feet tall and 8 inches wide, for the flexibility of placement. Larger panels 24 inches wide seem much more limiting for placement options. Have you seen the pictures of some hodge-podge treated rooms? They may sound great but look like pure hell. I'm too easily distracted visually to not be annoyed by a messed up room....yeah and I can't afford another divorce! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes I have seen some of the hodge-podge treated rooms. Hope they sound better than they look.
 I recently had ASC draw up a plan to treat my listening room...incredible improvement in sound quality. And the better half thinks it looks good.
 Here is a link to the final product... http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/6...1010349lt3.jpg ...if you want to have a look.
 Their product is first rate, looks great, I hope your wife likes.
 Enjoy....Once installed please give us your impressions


----------



## mulveling

Well after a substantial battery of changes (all to the great benefit of sound quality) in short period of time, I'm now left with this:





















 These are the first pics with the new camera I picked up tonight (Nikon D40, my first digital SLR)
 I'll take some more wide-angle shots of the room after I've cleaned up a bit.

 It was WELL WORTH tossing the HT and dedicating the entire living room to 2ch duties. Nothing was ever quite right with previous configurations. The Halo A21 amp made a big difference, too. Things are now _locked in!_. I know what these speaks should have sounded like all along and they're finally there! Should have done this long ago. Even the gf is happy now that the HDTV is in the bedroom (along with some new furniture). She could care less about having to use the stock TV speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I repeat, dedicating the room to 2ch was WELL WORTH the effort and hassle!


----------



## Fitz

Mike, what is it with you and ridiculously big badass amps?


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike, what is it with you and ridiculously big badass amps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's like with cute girls - I don't know why I like them, I just do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and they sound sweet too!


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well after a substantial battery of changes (all to the great benefit of sound quality) in short period of time, I'm now left with this:


 These are the first pics with the new camera I picked up tonight (Nikon D40, my first digital SLR)
 I'll take some more wide-angle shots of the room after I've cleaned up a bit._

 

Nice pictures.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was WELL WORTH tossing the HT and dedicating the entire living room to 2ch duties. Nothing was ever quite right with previous configurations. The Halo A21 amp made a big difference, too. Things are now locked in!. I know what these speaks should have sounded like all along and they're finally there! 
 I repeat, dedicating the room to 2ch was WELL WORTH the effort and hassle!_

 

I see there is a Halo A21 on audiogone 132 miles from me! For $1200.00 tell me more about this amp. Please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You are using the supra for pre-amp duties. Single ended can this amp be set up ballanced? Good weight and impact stuff like that.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I repeat, dedicating the room to 2ch was WELL WORTH the effort and hassle!_

 

Amen, brother . . .


----------



## phergus_25

Well I finally got to hear my new folded horns. They are called A126s, and use a 4" Fostex full range driver and the horn is in total about 3' high. 
 I am driving them with my pioneer receiver for now, there is a SET amp in the works.
 Best audio experience iv had so far.
 -greg


----------



## Tom Henderson

1977 Klipshorns, 1989 Magnavox CDP650 cd player, Rotel 60 wpc integrated amp.


----------



## jscanla2

some cheap dynex speakers meant for ipod shuffle, dock to charge and play(had speakers built in).. cheap $20 from bestbuy.


----------



## Dimitris

I just ordered a pair of Cremona Auditors on Audiogon.


----------



## phergus_25

For now they are run with my Pioneer SD5200

 -greg


----------



## ozstrike

Monitor Audio Bronze speakers, driven by a Denon CD player/DAB radio/amp.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 For now they are run with my Pioneer SD5200

 -greg_

 

Nice work!


----------



## JSTpt1022

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 For now they are run with my Pioneer SD5200

 -greg_

 

Where does one go to learn to do this sort of thing?


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike, what is it with you and ridiculously big badass amps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lots of room for caps and transformers. Lots of juice! Just what you want for detailed and controled yet punchy sound.


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JSTpt1022* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where does one go to learn to do this sort of thing?_

 

DIYaudio.com -> loudspeakers -> fullrange

 They were a really cool project and a great learning experiance. 

 I am not using my tube hp amp as a pre for the speakers after I rearranged my room to be speaker friendly.


----------



## gjkphd

In addition to sound and aesthetics I like to support small companies when I can. My speakers fit the bill well. They are Reimer Wind River GS, made by Rick Reimer in Cody Wyoming. They are very well made, by hand two at a time, They have tremendous deep and controlled bass response and are very uncolored and revealing of good and not so good recordings.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjkphd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In addition to sound and aesthetics I like to support small companies when I can. My speakers fit the bill well. They are Reimer Wind River GS, made by Rick Reimer in Cody Wyoming. They are very well made, by hand two at a time, They have tremendous deep and controlled bass response and are very uncolored and revealing of good and not so good recordings._

 

Pics please...


----------



## BigJohn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mulveling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well after a substantial battery of changes (all to the great benefit of sound quality) in short period of time, I'm now left with this:





















 These are the first pics with the new camera I picked up tonight (Nikon D40, my first digital SLR)
 I'll take some more wide-angle shots of the room after I've cleaned up a bit.

 It was WELL WORTH tossing the HT and dedicating the entire living room to 2ch duties. Nothing was ever quite right with previous configurations. The Halo A21 amp made a big difference, too. Things are now locked in!. I know what these speaks should have sounded like all along and they're finally there! Should have done this long ago. Even the gf is happy now that the HDTV is in the bedroom (along with some new furniture). She could care less about having to use the stock TV speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I repeat, dedicating the room to 2ch was WELL WORTH the effort and hassle!_

 


 Nice stuff!


----------



## Musiq

Well, I started out in 1985, having been fortunate to be able to A/B nearly everything out there, with SoundLab A-1's, conrad-johnson Premier 5 200 wpc tube monoblocks, Pr. 5 Pre and Pr 6 phono amp, Sota Star Sapphire, ET2 arm and Koetsu Rosewood. To this day, nothing sounds better to my aging ear.

 Unfortunately, the A-1s died in storage, and are now in a Carlsbad Ca dump.

 To set up a HT system, I got in 2000 a pair of Dunlavy SC-IVa's for fronts, SC-III's for rears, and a SC-I a/v for center, driven by 300, 200 and 100 wpc Crown ss amps. Used for a total of about 200-300 hrs before moving again (Dunlavys FS on the auction site that shan't be named). Also added a Muse Model 18 balanced subwoofer.

 In Amherst, I have a small music room with 2 recliners, a small grand piano, music stand, built-in shelves holding LPs and CDs, 2 small but adequate B&W Signature 805s, First Sound PreAmp, newly-acquired Musical Fidelity amp to replace Atma-Sphere MA1 Mk2 OTL monoblocks (wish I never sold them!). No room for 6 foot tall monoliths in there!

 If the Dunlavys don't sell, I'll keep them for a 2-ch system in the study, driven by my venerable c-j amps, but they're BIG. If they sell, I might go for monitors or maybe Zu Druids with the Atma-Sphere 30 amp OTL.

 Pic of a Dunlavy SC-IVa to follow


----------



## Musiq

Pics of one Big Dunlavy, and the small music room with the sold Atma-spheres. Yes, that is a lifesized bronze statue of the young Mozart...I couldn't resist.


----------



## Musiq

Pics


----------



## Dimitris

Recently acquired and very enjoyed Sonus Faber Cremona Auditors.


----------



## Musiq

Looks great! What are the speaker stands? Made only for the Auditors?


----------



## milkpowder

I think the stands are Sonus Faber ones.

 Congrats with the new speakers! Sonus Faber make such wonderfully good sounding and looking speakers. I've listened to the Amati, Cremona and Cremona Auditors and they all strike me as surprisingly organic sounding. Nothing really jumps out at you as unnatural or artificial.

 I also like your Pathos Classic One. iirc, it's an integrated right? My uncle has one driving a pair of Apogee ribbon/planars and boy does it sing!

 What's your next target? A pair of Guarneris? Don't you just _love_ the gloss on the Homage series
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!?


----------



## Mogul

Currently using a pair of Energy Veritas 2.2i, with an entry level Marantz CD5400 and a Cambridge Audio 640A. I think I've kind of hit the wall where entry level ends and and mid to hi-fi starts. Unfortunately, I can't justify any upgrades, since they would need to be fairly substantial, and it's hard to audition anything in my neck of the woods. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears....

 BTW, some phenomenal setups in this thread. Hope you're all spending lots of quality time enjoying them!


----------



## Dimitris

The stands are specific for the Cremona Auditors. Right now I am completely broke so I don't plan on buying anything else. I will only try to get some new tubes for the Pathos Classic One cause they say it sounds much better with better tubes. You are right its an integrated amp and it matches quite well with the Auditors (not that I have heard them with many other amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). In the very far future I think I might get a sub woofer cause the base isnt as deep as my HD650 and I miss it. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the stands are Sonus Faber ones.

 Congrats with the new speakers! Sonus Faber make such wonderfully good sounding and looking speakers. I've listened to the Amati, Cremona and Cremona Auditors and they all strike me as surprisingly organic sounding. Nothing really jumps out at you as unnatural or artificial.

 I also like your Pathos Classic One. iirc, it's an integrated right? My uncle has one driving a pair of Apogee ribbon/planars and boy does it sing!

 What's your next target? A pair of Guarneris? Don't you just love the gloss on the Homage series
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!?_


----------



## Fitz

Finally got things cleaned up enough to make my humble abode safe to take pictures I can show on here. Same gear as mentioned before, Nikko NA-890 amp into Dahlquist M-907 speakers. Nothing impressive to look at compared to modern hi-fi speakers, but man do they sound _good_.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The stands are specific for the Cremona Auditors. Right now I am completely broke so I don't plan on buying anything else. I will only try to get some new tubes for the Pathos Classic One cause they say it sounds much better with better tubes. You are right its an integrated amp and it matches quite well with the Auditors (not that I have heard them with many other amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). In the very far future I think I might get a sub woofer cause the base isnt as deep as my HD650 and I miss it._

 

congrats on your SF! You can certainly buy a spkr at this price that sounds better, but nothing I mean nothing looks as impressive and feels as expensive as SF spkr. I can not imaging another spkr that's better looking than SF Cre Aud or Guri. well, actually I think Strat and Amati are the better looking ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sound = class B+, Look/Feel = class A++++++++++++++++++++++

 worth every penny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing about sub: be very very careful. There are things you can do to have better bass such as better power cable, better amp, better CDP/Srouce, move the spkr around, spkr isolation. I would do all those things waay before buying a sub.


----------



## Dimitris

Thanks!I think I will try some new power cables for the source and the amp and new tubes as well. Also I will try moving them closer to the wall to bump up the base a bit. I dont have any money left so moving them around is fairly inexpensive (besides bill for the doctor).


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing about sub: be very very careful. There are things you can do to have better bass such as better power cable, better amp, better CDP/Srouce, move the spkr around, spkr isolation. I would do all those things waay before buying a sub._

 

I don't really believe that any tweak or upgrade is going to fill in the bottom end of a non-floorstander like a quality sub can. Getting a small 8" cube and setting it to 80htz, should be a nice compliment to these speakers. Of course the sub would have to be of equal quality to the SF's or else it's a moot point.


----------



## Dimitris

Oh man!More expenses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Zu mini Method sub is discounted online.


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man!More expenses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Zu mini Method sub is discounted online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 With friends like us. It never ends!


----------



## Thelonious Monk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man!More expenses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Zu mini Method sub is discounted online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

check out HSU Research. top-notch subs for a low price. you'd be spending more on performance and less on the amazingly sexy Zu Cable look. i'm sure it's a great sub but you'd probably get more performance out of a proven good budget subwoofer rather than a subwoofer designed to pair with a specific loudspeaker. this is coming from a guy who's dream rig is Zu Druids + 2 mini Methods for stereo bass down to 20hz btw.

 note: also i know that "stereo bass down to 20hz" is ridiculous since you really only feel bass down there anyways.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't really believe that any tweak or upgrade is going to fill in the bottom end of a non-floorstander like a quality sub can. Getting a small 8" cube and setting it to 80htz, should be a nice compliment to these speakers. Of course the sub would have to be of equal quality to the SF's or else it's a moot point._

 

Personally speaking, I went from audition an REL sub to not having a sub, the difference made with a new power cable, CDP, and line conditioner was enough to satisfy me. I use SPL meter to measure the sound level, while I still get pretty rolled off 30hz, 35-40hz is not alot more usable and 40hz is pretty strong, where before 40hz is at least 3-4db lower. YMMV as always.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thelonious Monk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_check out HSU Research..._

 

Stevieo bought one and swears by it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* 
_the difference made with a new power cable, CDP, and line conditioner was enough to satisfy me._

 

Which speakers were/are you using?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markmaxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With friends like us. It never ends!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

To supplement our own spending insanity, we also push others to spend large sums of money so that we can live vicariously through alternate spending methods.


----------



## grandenigma1

These are were my speakers/setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...see sig... help a brother out...


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These are were my speakers/setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...see sig... help a brother out..._

 

Sorry man, that was a really nice rig. I know I'd be depressed if I had to give up my speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...but you can still have fun with headphones


----------



## BigJohn

A sub costs a lot of money for a very little part of the music imo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But it shure helps if you wanna *ROCK OUT!!*
















 [size=xx-small]See my sig...[/size]


----------



## ScrambleDog

Polk CRS+
 Polk RT7
 Polk Monitor 7b
 Polk Monitor 10
 Polk RT25i
 Polk RT55i


----------



## ShadowVlican

sound system specs in signature


----------



## Pibborando

Energy C-9 speakers hooked up to a Denon DRA-625R reciever (for now). They sound great though. That's a Denon PRA-1500 pre-amp sitting on top, but I don't have a power amp yet (looking) so I can only use it for my headphones ATM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Play CDs with my Yamaha CDC-555, handed down from the parents. Sounds great to me so I think I'll keep it for a while.

 Don't have a good DVD player, so that'll probably be my next purcahse, after the amp of course. Anyone selling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 The tweeter on the left speaker was crushed durring shipping. I think it was probably caused by the pressure changing during its plane ride. It still sounds ok, but the dispersion characteristics are messed up so it sounds more rolled off, and high freq sounds sound shifted to the right a little.

 I'm trying to see what I can do about it.


----------



## Jetlag

Paradigm Studio Reference 100 Version 2c in Cherry






 In case you were wondering, this is not how they are set up, it is merely a photo for my insurance company.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jetlag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In case you were wondering, this is not how they are set up, it is merely a photo for my insurance company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And I was _so_ looking forward to making a wisecrack about that when I saw the photo, too. Talk about wrecking a man's dreams.


----------



## Dimitris

Here are some photos of a friends setup! I wish I had a place like that. He is an architect so he has them placed in his studio. He has both B&W 803D and Logan Summits. Amplifier is Gamut, cd player Marantz 11S1 and cabling Nordost Valkiria. The studio has great acoustics as well!


----------



## XENOPHOS

holy carp..........


----------



## milkpowder

Nice... That's 20k+ worth of speakers already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amps are around $10k? We're talking pretty big money here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get a listen? How was it?

 Did the 803D sound boomy in the bass at all? I personally thought it was, but it was probably the room (slightly too small).

 I honestly thought the Summits were taller. The 803D aren't that big, so I guess the Summits aren't that big either.


----------



## Dimitris

I have just listened to the Summits and they were amazing. The 803D are his latest buy but I haven't been able to visit him after he got them (he lives in Greece). He sent me the photos to show me the new speakers and how he changed the room (he had everything setup differently last time). This summer I will have the chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to emphasize the importance of alcohol on the table.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice... That's 20k+ worth of speakers already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amps are around $10k? We're talking pretty big money here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get a listen? How was it?

 Did the 803D sound boomy in the bass at all? I personally thought it was, but it was probably the room (slightly too small).

 I honestly thought the Summits were taller. The 803D aren't that big, so I guess the Summits aren't that big either._

 

The Summits are actually quite small. The Quest Zs and Prodigys are both much larger MLs. Those are clearly a case of size not mattering though, I've heard amazing things about the Summits. I had a chance to hear the much lower line Claritys earlier and they were amazing, I can only imagine what the top of the line sounds like.


----------



## Dimitris

Yes the Summits were amazing. I think this was the best setup I have listened so far. I have been in distributors/stores but nothing makes you feel more comfortable than listening to a friend's place.


----------



## bahamaman

Here are my MartinLogan Vantages:


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are my MartinLogan Vantages:




_

 

Nice speakers!

 I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts they'll sound a lot better if you get them farther away from that back wall.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are some photos of a friends setup! I wish I had a place like that. He is an architect so he has them placed in his studio. He has both B&W 803D and Logan Summits. Amplifier is Gamut, cd player Marantz 11S1 and cabling Nordost Valkiria. The studio has great acoustics as well!











_

 






 I'll bet those B&W's sound schweet!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

LOL at that smiley!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To supplement our own spending insanity, we also push others to spend large sums of money so that we can live vicariously through alternate spending methods._

 

Exactly. If Head-Fi were AA, we'd be telling each other to drink MORE.


----------



## naamanf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are some photos of a friends setup! I wish I had a place like that. He is an architect so he has them placed in his studio. He has both B&W 803D and Logan Summits. Amplifier is Gamut, cd player Marantz 11S1 and cabling Nordost Valkiria. The studio has great acoustics as well!
_

 

And all you have to drink is So-Co and Chivas? I would have droped the Nordost for some good scotch.


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *naamanf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And all you have to drink is So-Co and Chivas? I would have droped the Nordost for some good scotch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

He he you know audiophiles priorities!


----------



## bahamaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice speakers!

 I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts they'll sound a lot better if you get them farther away from that back wall._

 

No doubt! Right now, and for the next few months, the speakers have to occupy a temporary position in our master bedroom. Eventually, I'll have the freedom to properly position them.


----------



## milkpowder

Nice setup!

 One more thing: does the plasma/LCD not become a source of unwanted reflections? I thought one of the golden rules of stereo setup is to place your speakers as far forward away from the screen as possible. Do you have a blanket you could put over the TV? Accompanied with you moving the speakers away from the wall, I think they'll be capable of some seriously deep, three dimensional soundstage


----------



## bahamaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice setup! One more thing: does the plasma/LCD not become a source of unwanted reflections? I thought one of the golden rules of stereo setup is to place your speakers as far forward away from the screen as possible._

 

The current set-up isn't ideal. Actually, it's worse than it looks, since my only listening position is on the bed! We're building on to our house and eventually that room will become a dedicated listening area. Then, I'll have virtually no limitations on placement.

 Having said that, the Vantages (with an Accoustic Arts cdp, a Cary SLP-98 pre-amp and Pass Labs amp) are truly amazing speakers even in less than ideal conditions. I am just totally in love with the Martin Logan sound signature.


----------



## digitalmind

I recently got new speakers. Already posted these in the Curse thread, but I'll just drop them in here as well. 

 Aurum Cantus Leisure II Deluxe's, running off of the Aleph M.


----------



## gotchaforce

god that finish is GODLY! if i had known those were speakers to check out in the $1000 range i would have done so.. i wouldnt be surprised if i ended up with them somehow.


----------



## nelamvr6

They sure do look nice, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am just totally in love with the Martin Logan sound signature._

 

I would imagine so coming from OII's. Bahamawoman will never get you out of the new dedicated media room. It's a beautiful system Rob, congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 digitalmind those are gorgeous! A fellow Head-Fier has even asked me to reproduce that finish on his project, and sent me your pic as an example.
 I really expected to see inflatable speakers in your system though.


----------



## bahamaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would imagine so coming from OII's. Bahamawoman will never get you out of the new dedicated media room. It's a beautiful system Rob, congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, Steve. We'd love to have you drop by anytime you find yourself in the DFW area!


----------



## Zuerst

Are speaker stands necessary? I mean are they better than just setting the speakers on a table top?


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zuerst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are speaker stands necessary? I mean are they better than just setting the speakers on a table top?_

 

Idealy you don't want anything under the speaker that protrudes past the front baffle.


----------



## Fitz

Plus it's a real pain to move the table all over the room when you want to change the speaker positioning.


----------



## digitalmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would imagine so coming from OII's. Bahamawoman will never get you out of the new dedicated media room. It's a beautiful system Rob, congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 digitalmind those are gorgeous! A fellow Head-Fier has even asked me to reproduce that finish on his project, and sent me your pic as an example.
 I really expected to see inflatable speakers in your system though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Steve, if you can reproduce that finish, I might just have to ask you about a stand for the K1000. 

 Inflatable speakers... now THERE'S an idea!


----------



## randerson3024

I use Magnepan 3.6R's with a Martin Logan Descent subwoofer. I plan on upgrading either to the Maggie 20.1's, Wilson Maxx's, or MBL 101E's. In the event of the latter two, I would keep the 3.6R's.


----------



## milkpowder

Bob, you don't stop upgrading, do you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard the 3.6 on a couple of occasions and they're so incredible. Never heard the 20.1, but I know they're good


----------



## randerson3024

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bob, you don't stop upgrading, do you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard the 3.6 on a couple of occasions and they're so incredible. Never heard the 20.1, but I know they're good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have been constantly upgrading for the last couple of years. I have a strange job that allows me to save a bit of money. I am trying to finish the upgrades before I move back home in a couple of years.

 The 3.6R's do about 90% of what the 20.1's do. It his a hard to decision to spend that much more for an extra 10% in performance. The best speakers I have ever heard were the MBL 101E's. This was, however, in Singapore with about $200,000 of MBL electronics driving them. I am not sure my amps would do drive them, and so far, I have been very happy with them. I'm not so certain I can swing another 20 grand for amps, or if I want to. The Wilsons are very efficient for speakers of thier size, so they are the likely candidates.

 Cheers, Bob


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randerson3024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been constantly upgrading for the last couple of years. I have a strange job that allows me to save a bit of money. I am trying to finish the upgrades before I move back home in a couple of years._

 

Lucky!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randerson3024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 3.6R's do about 90% of what the 20.1's do. It his a hard to decision to spend that much more for an extra 10% in performance._

 

True, and the 20.1 cost, what, three times as much? They do look much bigger though. Any reason why you decide to go with ribbon and not electrostatic? Anyhow, you have some liking for non-conventional means of sound production
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randerson3024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best speakers I have ever heard were the MBL 101E's. This was, however, in Singapore with about $200,000 of MBL electronics driving them. I am not sure my amps would do drive them, and so far, I have been very happy with them. I'm not so certain I can swing another 20 grand for amps, or if I want to. The Wilsons are very efficient for speakers of thier size, so they are the likely candidates._

 

Do they still sell the Wilson Maxx? I thought the X-2s were the top-of-the-line or is the Maxx a custom-made product? [I'm sorry... my mind isn't working. Ignore my first two questions] Likewise, do you know what the MBL model above the 101E is called? I've seen pictures of it in trade-shows. They're twin towered per ch. One of the tower has a full height omni-direction-whatever-its-called-carbon-fibre-thing whereas the other tower is dynamic (iirc).

 With 20k, you could buy some fancy Mark Levinson or Halcro amplification
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a nice thought isn't it


----------



## randerson3024

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quad ESL. 






 Fran_

 

Nice!


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randerson3024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I plan on upgrading either to the Maggie 20.1's, Wilson Maxx's, or MBL 101E's. In the event of the latter two, I would keep the 3.6R's._

 

DO NOT buy the Maxx 2 (current version). Easily one of the worst Wilson speakers ever made IMO...


----------



## milkpowder

I happen to have the August 05 issue of Stereophile in front of me and they give the Wilson Maxx Series 2 an incredibly positive review. Would you care to expand on your statement?


----------



## randerson3024

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DO NOT buy the Maxx 2 (current version). Easily one of the worst Wilson speakers ever made IMO..._

 

Really? In what way?


----------



## naamanf

I remember always reading the great reviews of Wilson speakers and thinking they must be amazing sounding speakers. Then I heard them. I have yet to hear a pair of Wilson's I like.


----------



## tom hankins

My current speaker system consists of...

 VPI Superscoutmaster w/ signature arm, dynavector XX2 cartridge
 Ayre P-5XE phonostage
 Ayre K-1XE preamp
 Ayre V-1XE amp or... 
 Krell FPB650M monoblocks 
 Sony SCD-1 CD/sacd player
 Thiel CS7.2 speakers
 Audioquest Cheetah cables
 Audioquest Monte Blanc speaker cable
 LAT International AC2 powercords
 This is what I have now, but the Ayre preamp, and phonostage are being upgraded by custom tube phono stage and balanced tube preamps from Mikhail (Singlepower Audio). I have also decided I like the Krell amps with the big Thiel speakers a little more than I like the Ayre amp.
 I am also getting ready to pull the trigger on the Dynavector Te Kaitora Rua cartridge in the near future.


----------



## immtbiker

Those red panels create a cool optical illusion in the picture. The angle of the top of the panels make the room look like it has a wall that heads back into another room, in the middle of the room. Checkitout.


----------



## Joey_V

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DO NOT buy the Maxx 2 (current version). Easily one of the worst Wilson speakers ever made IMO..._

 

Riiight.


----------



## islewind

Acoustic Energy AESprit 300, Driven by a Unsion Unico. 
 The AE's are amazing for the price, and the Unico is just amazing.


----------



## ColdFireArow

I'm currently using an all vintage system:
 Dual 505-1>NAD3020e>Monitor Audio R952/MD


----------



## adiebear

Eminent Technology LFT8b's. One of the biggest (and tallest) speaker bargains IMO.
 Jriver> Cary Audio DAC100t> ModWright LS100> Hypex Ncore400 monoblocks>


----------



## HeyWaj10

adiebear said:


> Eminent Technology LFT8b's. One of the biggest (and tallest) speaker bargains IMO.
> Jriver> Cary Audio DAC100t> ModWright LS100> Hypex Ncore400 monoblocks>


----------

